# stiggin's weight training



## Jonny (Aug 7, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can find this program? Like using it high school. Thank guys.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 7, 2015)

To be honest I never heard of it.

Hawk


----------



## Jonny (Aug 8, 2015)

written by chuck stiggins


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 10, 2015)

I am not the last word on anything,  but this is the first I have heard of him.

Hawk


----------



## WayneBridge (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah, heard about it the first time. Why go for complex and unknown program and why not stick with usual ones?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 14, 2015)

WayneBridge said:


> Yeah, heard about it the first time. Why go for complex and unknown program and why not stick with usual ones?



Good, point. Dissapointed I didn't think of it. Good ol linear periodazation still works.

Hawk


----------

